# role model



## dscgrl

come se dice "role model" en espanol?  persona ejemplar?


----------



## mia04

the translation i have found for 'role model' in spanish is 'modelo a imitar'.


----------



## juanma

_ejemplo, modelo, modelo a seguir_ tambien serían opciones válidas.


----------



## el_novato

modelo a seguir
modelo a imitar
modelo


----------



## la chica

Hola a todos, soy _*la chica*_ (nueva en el forum) y necesito un poco de ayuda con la palabra role model. Por favor, ¿cómo se dice role model en español? Muchas gracias,
la chica


----------



## borgonyon

Modelo a seguir, modelo a imitar, persona modelo, modelo bien fría…


----------



## pankurst

Hola!
No quiero ser demasiado puritana, pero los diccionarios de dudas suelen considerar la estructura "SUSTANTIVO a INFINITIVO" un galicismo. Simplemente para que lo tengas en cuenta, dscgrl, te propongo una estructura alternativa: un modelo/ejemplo que seguir. De todas maneras, si algo se toma como modelo, creo que es una redundancia poner "a/que seguir".


----------



## mariente

un modelo a seguir, un ejemplo


----------



## la chica

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas. 

Pues entonces  le puedo decir a una persona "usted es una modelo, o una modelo a seguir para mí" _you are my role model._

_la chica_


----------



## la chica

Otra pregunta: 
¿es "un modelo" ya sea la persona hombre o mujer? 
¿O es correcto "una modelo" si la persona es una mujer? Gracias,
la chica


----------



## Chavitero

Hola, esta es la primera vez que perticipo en un foro de W.R., Hasta ahora yo he escuchado que en México siempre decimos "El Modelo" o "Un Modelo" a seguir cuando hablamos de un hombre o de una mujer. Yo diría:
Amiga, de verdad eres mi modelo a seguir.
o mi ejemplo.
Saludos.
Miguel.


----------



## mariente

la chica said:


> Otra pregunta:
> ¿es "un modelo" ya sea la persona hombre o mujer?
> ¿O es correcto "una modelo" si la persona es una mujer? Gracias,
> la chica


Tu frase está perfecta y funciona tanto para hombre como para mujer sin dinstinción de género.


----------



## Mindymaiden

Hi people, pura vida? 
Im furious because I dont understand this simple word: 
role models, to me role and models means the same... Can you help me? 

"four explanations are suggested for why these men opted
to do non-traditional work. They are: labour market changes; role models;"
 ​


----------



## gomie2003

A role model is a person that influences another person, usually a child, in a profound way.  A role model is someone that is emulated, someone that another person wants to be like.


----------



## Romulo

modelo a seguir


----------



## Mindymaiden

Thank u Romulo & Gomie!


----------



## lunes

Hola a todos, trato de decir en inglés:

Trabajar con ustedes sería para nosotros un gran honor, pues siempre les hemos admirado y creemos que --- (nombre de la empresa) es un modelo a seguir.

Working with you would be a great honour for us, because we have always admired you and we think that --- is a role model.

Lo que quiero decir es que es un modelo a seguir para cualquier empresa de ese sector, ¿estaría bien así? ¿Habría que añadir tal vez "is a role model for us"? Mil gracias.


----------



## fuzzzylogix

...because we have always admired and thought of (nombre de la empresa) as a role model in the industry....


----------



## Danesa

Hola a todos

¿Hay otras expresiones por ROLE MODEL que no sea modelo de conducta"?
Estoy buscando una expresión que exprese lo que somos los adultos/los padres por/para los niños.

Esperando


----------



## Orgullomoore

referente. * 2.     * m. Término modélico de referencia.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Modelo a imitar/seguir, o solamente modelo.


----------



## Kibramoa

Modelo a seguir, como dijo Sprachliebhaber.  También "ejemplo a seguir".


----------



## silvia fernanda

Modelo/ ejemplo a seguir, como dice KIbramoa.


----------



## Danesa

Gracias. Sois todos unos modelos a seguir dando vuestras respuestas tan buenas aquí en forum.


----------



## starbucks

I have to write a short speech of thanks to a teacher and how to i correctly translate this sentence: "You are my role model and I love you more than you could ever know."


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Hello, Starbucks. My suggestion:

"Tú eres mi modelo a seguir y te quiero más de lo que te imaginas."

Greetings.


----------



## starbucks

instead of "imagine" can i use "sabes" without changing the rest of the sentence? 

THank you so much for your help


----------



## JeSuisSnob

You are welcome. 

"Te quiero más de lo que sabes" sounds a bit weird. I think the suggestion I made is a more standard spanish.

Greetings.


----------



## koxol

I don't think so.

She imagines (doesn't know for sure), but she's wrong and you love her more than she thinks.

She knows (for sure), so you can't love her more or less than that, because she already KNOWS how much that is.

Does this make sense?


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Yeah. If you, out of *this* context, apply the accurate meaning of the words ("to imagine" and "to know") you are right. 

*However*_,_ according to what Starbucks wants ("You are my role model and I love you more than you could ever know") I think, the better way to say that in spanish, is the one I posted.

A reveure.


----------



## Datdymefyne

How would you say,

"She is a role model for African American women all over the United States."

"Ella es una modela a imitar por mujeres Afroamericanos todos el Estados Unidos."


----------



## ETcallHome

I'd say

"Ella es un modelo a seguir para las mujeres afroamericanas a lo largo de todo Estados Unidos."


----------



## javialacarga

Ella es un modelo a imitar por las mujeres afroamericanas de todo Estados Unidos.


----------



## HalloweenHJB

No comprendo.  ¿"Es un modelo *para*..." o "Es un modelo *por*..."?  Para mí, me parece que "para" es mejor en esto contexto, ¿no?  (Tengo en mente el ejemplo, "es un regalo *para* ti")


----------



## javialacarga

Yo creo que es "por", pero no sé dónde podría consultarlo ahora mismo para estar seguro. Eso sí, te puedo decir que, incluso aunque fuese "para", no se estaría usando con el mismo significado que en "es un regalo para ti".


----------



## Datdymefyne

Gracias!!!


----------



## Mate

HalloweenHJB said:


> No comprendo.  ¿"Es un modelo *para*..." o "Es un modelo *por*..."?  Para mí, me parece que "para" es mejor en esto contexto, ¿no?  (Tengo en mente el ejemplo, "es un regalo *para* ti")


Hola:

Ni para ni por; es un modelo *a* imitar.

Otro ejemplo del uso de esta preposición en un contexto similar:

Es el camino *a* seguir.


----------



## HalloweenHJB

Gracias mil, Mateamargo.


----------



## EdyVeal31

¡Hola amigos!
Porfavor ayuden con mi traducción de Ingles a español

 Athlete Role Models 

Atletas ejemplares 

Saludos,
EV


----------



## mirx

EdyVeal31 said:


> Athlete Role Models
> 
> Atletas ejemplares


Perfect


----------

